# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Nebenwirkungen Docetaxel

## Hartmut123

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

Nach der neunten Therapie (von insgesamt zehn), mit Docetaxel, trat bei mir eine Blockade im Nacken auf, die sich dahingehend äußert, dass ich beim gehen den Kopf nicht gerade halten kann.
Die Ärzte in der Uniklinik verneinten meine Frage auf Nebenwirkung der Chemo, wollten das aber auch nicht ganz ausschließen. Ein zu der Zeit gemachtes PET/CT brachte keinen Aufschluss über irgendwelche onkologische Hintergründe (Metastasen im Bereich der Halswirbelsäule). Ein Orthopäde hat mir auch nur Physiotherapie verordnet wobei ich noch auf den Termin des Physiotherapeuten warte.
Hat hier jemand auch  solche Erfahrungen machen müssen?

Viele Grüße Hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Hartmut,
wenn es mit starken Schmerzen verbunden ist, könnte es der Nackenschuss sein. Googel dann mal Nackenschuss. Den habe ich auch schon mehrfach gehabt. Äußerst unangenehm.
Das hätte aber nicht direkt was mit der Chemotherapie zu tun. Den kannst du auch einfach so bekommen. Aber da eine Chemo ja auch die Nerven angreift, könnte sie dazu beigetragen haben. Nach 2 Wochen sollte das abgeklungen sein. 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## 8eaborg

Hallo Hartmut,

kannst du den Kopf nicht gerade halten, weil es wirklich _mechanisch_ blockiert? Dann sollte man zumindest eine seitliche Rö-Aufnahme der Halswirbelsäule (HWS), wenn nicht ein (natives) CT machen lassen.
Oder ist es so, daß es einfach nur zu schmerzhaft ist, den Kopf gerade zu stellen? Das spricht dann schon für den Lutz'schen Nackenschuss.
Hier würde _ich_ dann einige Male Ibuprofen nehmen, oder ggf. Paracetamol oder "Novalgin" (-Tropfen).Diedritte Möglichkeit: du kannst den Kopf nicht gerade halten, weil die Muskelkraft fehlt; dann wäre ein MRT oder ein Neurologe fällig.
Am wahrscheinlichsten aber: Nacken (Hexen_) Schuss

Viele Grüße
Reinhard

----------


## Hartmut123

Hallo zusammen,
@Lutz und Reinhard Danke für die Antwort.
Habe jetzt die Diagnose eines Neurologen: Lampert Eaton Syndrom. Weiss noch nicht so richtig was damit anzufangen, habe eine Überweisung Spezialklinik Würzburg. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einer Diagnose ??

Viele Grüße 
Hartmut

----------


## Hartmut123

Hallo,

so habe jetzt neue Erkenntnisse: Das Lambert Eaton Syndrom ist es nicht, hat der Neurologe hier festgestellt, in dem Bluttest wurden keine Antikörper gefunden.
In der Neurologie der Uniklinik Würzburg hat man alle möglichen neurologischen Untersuchungen gemacht und die Ärzte haben nichts gefunden. Im Abschlussgespräch sagte mir der Arzt,
dass meine Symptome sehr selten als Nebenwirkungen der Chemo mit Docetaxel vorkämen, aber bei mir ist es wohl so. Ich muss dazu anmerken es ist mittlerweile auch schon besser geworden und
hoffe, dass das "Spektakel" bald vorbei ist.

Viele Grüße
Hartmut

----------

